# **ENDED**Sumac root ball Auction!!!!



## ClintW (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey everyone! 
Just thought I would give back to this wonderful community at WB.

Up for auction is this Sumac root ball. 
It should turn a really nice item for whoever wins it!

It is about 9" x 10" wide, and 6" tall at the highest point from the bottom, and on the one angled face it's close to 3.5" from the bottom. It has a rich green heartwood with a luster character and a strong white sapwood. It should be solid all around.

There are some inclusions in the top face (the face with the roots cut off), they go down maybe an inch or so. The large cut face has a couple of small checks. I imagine they don't run very deep, maybe a half inch. The large crack like feature is a weird inclusion from when the tree started growing. This is maybe 3/4 inch deep at most I think. All in all it will have alot of character. Should make a rather impressive piece.


The rules:
Auction starts now!!
$1 minimum bid increments
Ends October 30th at 7 pm central time.
I will pay shipping, it may come in a MFRB, depends how much of a stickler the post office will be for a slight bulge. If not it will be a LFRB and I will make sure to pack it with some nice peanuts.
Whoever wins it will donate the winning amount to WoodBarter.
When I am notified of donation by the staff, I will mail the wood!

Have fun and if you have any questions let me know! Also if you have seen sumac before, check out some turnings from online, it looks incredible!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2015)

Very nice gesture Clint! That is some pretty wood, I've never worked with Sumac before. I don't turn, but I want to see what this becomes. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Oct 26, 2015)

Someone's gotta get this thing going. 10$

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 26, 2015)

Fsyxxx said:


> Someone's gotta get this thing going. 10$


Not you $15


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 26, 2015)

$15


----------



## Kevin (Oct 26, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClintW (Oct 26, 2015)

@barry richardson I think your bid got sniped


----------



## Tclem (Oct 26, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> $15


$1 increments. Hello. Macfly

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## El Guapo (Oct 26, 2015)

$25


----------



## El Guapo (Oct 26, 2015)

I had to resist the urge to bid $15.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Oct 26, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> I had to resist the urge to bid $15.


$25

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Oct 26, 2015)

Tclem said:


> $25


26$ just to outbid your illegal bid.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 26, 2015)

Tclem said:


> $1 increments. Hello. Macfly


that was in case you bailed out cause another appliance crapped out...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 26, 2015)

$30

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Oct 26, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> that was in case you bailed out cause another appliance crapped out...



Now that is funny!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 27, 2015)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 27, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> that was in case you bailed out cause another appliance crapped out...


Thanks for the backup I thought I was going to have to sell some ck if I had won it for that price  but I do have to get a windshield for my car I drive to work. Rock shattered it last week. Ever had one of those days or months or years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 27, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> Now that is funny!!


No it isn't Henry wannabe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 27, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Thanks for the backup I thought I was going to have to sell some ck if I had won it for that price  but I do have to get a windshield for my car I drive to work. Rock shattered it last week. Ever had one of those days or months or years


And don't forget, baby needs new shoes......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo (Oct 27, 2015)

Tclem said:


> No it isn't Henry wannabe


I've been called worse!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 27, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> I've been called worse!



I can't really imagine anything worse . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 27, 2015)

Tclem said:


> No it isn't Henry wannabe


Here I am.....you called?


----------



## Tclem (Oct 27, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Here I am.....you called?


Yeah. Two of you clowns now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC (Oct 27, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Yeah. Two of you clowns now


We're multiplying!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 27, 2015)

SENC said:


> We're multiplying!!!



Stop that you two! That's an abomination to god!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Fsyxxx (Oct 27, 2015)

Got to get this back on track..... 32$


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 27, 2015)

$33.


----------



## Tclem (Oct 27, 2015)

@barry richardson can I take out a loan? My son needs diapers


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 27, 2015)

Tclem said:


> @barry richardson can I take out a loan? My son needs diapers


 Sorry Tony, gotta use some tough love here, don't want to be your enabler, wash and re-use...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Oct 27, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Sorry Tony, gotta use some tough love here, don't want to be your enabler, wash and re-use...


You gonna make me sell my stash. Lol maybe my wife will work some ot. Or not


----------



## Kevin (Oct 27, 2015)

Tclem said:


> @barry richardson can I take out a loan? My son needs diapers



I'll send you my used ones as I finish with them just pay shipping.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Oct 28, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I'll send you my used ones as I finish with them just pay shipping.


Not sure if that is funny lol


----------



## CWS (Oct 28, 2015)

$35
Curt


----------



## Fsyxxx (Oct 29, 2015)

37$. Needs to get pack on front page.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 29, 2015)

$38....


----------



## Fsyxxx (Oct 29, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> $38....


39$

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 29, 2015)

Don't forget that this stuff glows under black light, it would look awesome next to your lava lamp.....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 29, 2015)

That's 


barry richardson said:


> Don't forget that this stuff glows under black light, it would look awesome next to your lava lamp.....


that's right up Marc's alley.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 29, 2015)

Really? Where's my black light?......


----------



## SENC (Oct 29, 2015)

Too many amateur bidders. Someone needs to step up.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ClintW (Oct 30, 2015)

5 hrs left!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Oct 30, 2015)

$40
Tim


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 30, 2015)

Tim Carter said:


> $40
> Tim



Hey....no bidding by members without an avatar...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Fsyxxx (Oct 30, 2015)

42$. That's the answer.


----------



## ClintW (Oct 30, 2015)

28 minutes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 30, 2015)

Congratulations, Greg! Looking forward to seeing what you're able to do with this

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 30, 2015)

Awe darn...I missed the ending. That's what happens when you have a grandson...pepere. play legos with me....


----------



## ClintW (Oct 30, 2015)

@Fsyxxx looks like you are the winner!
Can't wait to see what you will make!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Oct 30, 2015)

Donation made. Funny thing is I'm working an auction now!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Fsyxxx (Nov 5, 2015)

Heya Clinton! Got the package, burl looks awesome thanks for the 'peanuts!' The honeysuckle is super bitchin. Not sure what to do with it yet but it's really really cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClintW (Nov 6, 2015)

Fsyxxx said:


> Heya Clinton! Got the package, burl looks awesome thanks for the 'peanuts!' The honeysuckle is super bitchin. Not sure what to do with it yet but it's really really cool!


Thanks! I figured I would add some gems to the box. I think you'll be more pumped about the HS when you cut into it. It's quite unique wood I have found. I bet it will turn like butter! Looking forward to seeing what you make!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 6, 2015)

Clint thanks for your generous donation - if you have any more honeysuckle I would love to buy some from you - I have never had any but it sounds cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Nov 6, 2015)

ClintW said:


> Thanks! I figured I would add some gems to the box. I think you'll be more pumped about the HS when you cut into it. It's quite unique wood I have found. I bet it will turn like butter! Looking forward to seeing what you make!


The outside is so cool! I think I'm gonna keep practicing carving and make a wood spirit out of it. It seems a shame to cut all the outside off, unless of course you have some other pieces of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClintW (Nov 6, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Clint thanks for your generous donation - if you have any more honeysuckle I would love to buy some from you - I have never had any but it sounds cool.


I can probably round some up. It's an invasive species and grows quite well in river bottoms. What sizes you interested in? I have a box of pen blanks.


Fsyxxx said:


> The outside is so cool! I think I'm gonna keep practicing carving and make a wood spirit out of it. It seems a shame to cut all the outside off, unless of course you have some other pieces of it


As I said to Kevin, it is an invasive species. There is lots of it. Just finding where it can be cut or construction has resulted in it being cut down so I can snatch it up.

I will see if I can get some more. For wood spirits I could get some 1.5" stuff no problem. Maybe even some bigger pieces. @davduckman2010 may have some on his property. I have seen bushes in the park that are 8+ in diameter.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 6, 2015)

Pen blanks for the wife pepper mill blanks for me so 2.5 square minimum by 10" pr longer - I have no clue how big the trees grow though.


----------



## SENC (Nov 6, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Pen blanks for the wife pepper mill blanks for me so 2.5 square minimum by 10" pr longer - I have no clue how big the trees grow though.


I thought you said you had Carolina roots! You can't have spent time here and not know honeysuckle!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 6, 2015)

SENC said:


> I thought you said you had Carolina roots! You can't have spent time here and not know honeysuckle!



Carolina roots and Irish roots, but I didn't grow up in Ireland either.


----------



## ClintW (Nov 6, 2015)

Looking online, it says it grows in Texas. Most likely where it is always wet. Seems to love river bottoms though. And it keeps its leaves way longer that anything! Heck its still green leaved now! And most all other trees have shed their leaves entirely.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 6, 2015)

Well believe it or not I have sassafras trees in my FBE patch, but they are al very small. Never come across one more than 4 or 5" in diameter so I have never dropped one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Nov 7, 2015)

ClintW said:


> Looking online, it says it grows in Texas. Most likely where it is always wet. Seems to love river bottoms though. And it keeps its leaves way longer that anything! Heck its still green leaved now! And most all other trees have shed their leaves entirely.


It grows here but never seen it that big, I'd love some more!


----------

